
Show HN: Janine – your sexy generator and archiver of PDF invoices - gionn
https://github.com/ClouDesire/janine
======
gionn
Technical details: it's a java 8 webapp built with spring boot, pdf
manipulated via Apache PDFBox, upload to the cloud via jclouds, packaged via
docker.

